
Show HN: Sloth – Smart copy and paste manager for all your snippets - ppymou
https://www.ohsloth.com/
======
ishu3101
Should add the system requirement on your website. Do you plan to make Sloth
cross platform - Windows & Linux?

~~~
ppymou
Noted. Will do. Definitely plan to make to release on all OS - but focusing on
gathering feedback right now.

------
ishu3101
What is the system requirement to use this app?

How many items can you store on the clipboard?

~~~
ppymou
Right now, Sloth runs on OSX 10.8 or later. There is no storage limit; items
not used will be autodeleted after n days (set in config).

Love to hear what you think of it!

